# Apistogramma??



## thealmightydragonlord (Jan 29, 2007)

anyone know what species these are?










thats them, i'm fairly sure they are vieja, but a "mate" (i dont like the lad but i have to work with him) who claims to be a cichlid expert keeps saying they are something else

this picture was taken when i got them on december 31st 2007 and the male is starting to get his elongated dorsal spines now and i'm hoping to breed them in a 70L (24" x 12" x 15" high) tank

Thanks, 
TADL


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Check that link please. :lol:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

From what I can see they could be Apistogramma viejita "Rio Meta" German line bred colour variant.
I know those are in the UK and I think being bred by a very good feller.

Tank size seems fine to me (maybe even generous) not sure if it is one of those which is a bit of a wife beater but less likely if it is a line bred guy.

Wild stab in the dark, I am hopeless with Apistos.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

a photo in the tank might help id what species this breed originated from, but at first guess I'd say albino vieja is likely accurate.

Check out photos of Apistogramma vieja gold and see if you'd say it's a bang on match.

Your mate might be referring to some other line bred "gold" form out of the macmasteri group but that becomes a bit pointless since we are talking about a man made breed anyway...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Apistogramma macmasteri maybe?


----------



## thealmightydragonlord (Jan 29, 2007)

thanks for the help guys, i'm fairly confident that they are the Apistogramma vieja gold variety

unfortunately my camera is currently still at college (130 miles away in winchester) so i can't take any in tank pictures but i've just moved them over with the tiger lotus that wasn't doing too well in the other tank (completely blotted out by the other one that has grown alot better)

and once i've taken the 13 preacox rainbows and ~10 amano shrimp out of the tank on sunday i'll plant the tank up etc properly as they had to go over as well as i didn't want to strip my main tank twice in a week to remove fish and shrimp (due to finding one of my Polycentropsis abbreviata with one of the shrimp hanging out of it's mouth (it was the same length as he was so it couldn't swallow it, silly thing) the other day) the fish were safe from being eaten but are going to a tank a mate is doing at college and so will the shrimp


----------

